# Custom wheels



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I was wondering if I could use a universal wheel on a 2012 Chevy cruze and if so what size I am looking for some 18's


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

You need 5x105 Bolt Pattern. Not sure what size offset is needed though..


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

So theres no universal pattern that will fit 5/105


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

ADV.1 - Welcome to ADV.1

here ya go! /thread


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wish I had that kind of money, lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Nobody said:


> ADV.1 - Welcome to ADV.1
> 
> here ya go! /thread


Loving those wheels... wishing I had that money.


----------

